# Liquids in a spray bottle



## mstphrchrstphr (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi,

Was wondering if anyone had any insight into if it's safe to keep liquids (I currently have apple cider vinegar) in a spray bottle between cooks, and if so how long can they stay in there?  Are there sprays that stay better longer?  Do I need to worry about the plastic "melting" away from something like vinegar?

TIA


----------



## tropics (Apr 21, 2017)

mstphrchrstphr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was wondering if anyone had any insight into if it's safe to keep liquids (I currently have apple cider vinegar) in a spray bottle between cooks, and if so how long can they stay in there?  Are there sprays that stay better longer?  Do I need to worry about the plastic "melting" away from something like vinegar?
> 
> TIA


Check the bottom of the bottle to see if it is food safe

If it is to ensure the mixture stays safe put it in the fridge,between smokes 

Richie


----------



## mstphrchrstphr (Apr 21, 2017)

Ok thanks for the reply!  The plastic is food safe it looks like HDPE #2 but the bottle has been in the cupboard, so I'll dump it and keep it in the fridge next time.


----------



## tropics (Apr 21, 2017)

mstphrchrstphr said:


> Ok thanks for the reply!  The plastic is food safe it looks like HDPE #2 but the bottle has been in the cupboard, so I'll dump it and keep it in the fridge next time.


Personally I would only put enough liquid for the cook and dump it,after then wash bottle JM2Cents

Richie


----------



## mstphrchrstphr (Apr 21, 2017)

Very true, I'll try doing that.  The spray doesn't work as well when the liquid gets close to the bottom because of the tube length, but that's what I get for buying a $2 bottle.  I'll get a better one and just wash it out between cooks.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## tropics (Apr 21, 2017)

I use a PETE #1 it is only 8oz.

Richie


----------



## gary s (Apr 21, 2017)

tropics said:


> Personally I would only put enough liquid for the cook and dump it,after then wash bottle JM2Cents
> 
> Richie


I agree, And if you have a little left over dump it wash your bottle and mix a fresh batch up

That's what I do

Gary


----------

